# Backpacking Meal Ideas?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Several buddies I grew up with are getting together for a backpacking trip this summer and I am trying to put together some meal ideas.

In looking at the freeze-dried mumbo jumbo, I feel like I could do better for less money (some meals are nearly $15! )

We plan on doing some fishing so hopefully that'll provide some decent protein for a dinner or three... but I'd like to hear what your favorite meals are to eat when in the back country that are simple and relatively light weight.

One that I love to make is simple Zataran's dirty rice with a sliced up summer sausage in it. This makes a great dinner but it is a bit of a pain because the rice takes forever to cook. But its tasty!

Suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The Zataran's is good stuff. Great back packing deal.

When I was taking annual backpacking trips with my scouts, I'd buy a couple of the dinty moore beef stew kind of things in the plastic packaging. Then I'd buy a freezdried beef stew. Then I'd weigh them both. Turns out, the Dinty Moore - not freezedried stuff came in at a very doable weight. So for a 3-4 day trip, a dozen or so of those things at $2/pop hit the pack about the same as the freeze dried crap. So just a suggestion. 

Some other must haves for me were little flavoring packets for the water. Filtered water is great and all - but the flavor packets make things much better. And the gatorade ones return your electrolites. 

And for the first night - a good tin foil dinner is hard to beat. 

For other cooking - start keeping the condiment packets. KFC has butter and honey packets that are great. You can also get syrup packets to match with pancake mix for breakfasts.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember taking a backpack trip many years ago figuring that we would be eating a lot of fish. 

Long story short, we dang near starved to death by the time we got to our pickup site.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I remember taking a backpack trip many years ago figuring that we would be eating a lot of fish.
> 
> Long story short, we dang near starved to death by the time we got to our pickup site.


Hey, you must have been on the same trip I took! LOL

Bax, If your familiar with wild mushrooms, berries, tubers, greens they can make a great addition to the "stuff" you pack in. Maybe it would be good time to try squirrel, porcupine? if you haven't indulged already. Snaring a rabbit or two can help.

I always carry nuts, jerky, and a Gatorade powder to mix with filtered water.

"Ever ate a pine tree? Some parts are editable".


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Along with the essentials I always took a frozen ribeye steak in a couple zip lock bags. By the time you got the first day done it was thawed and ready to go-- nothing like a pan fried in butter steak:mrgreen:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The idahoan instant potato packets are a good inexpensive option if you were to add some salami or some kind of protein to it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing I found when my scouts would bring the MREs or freeze dried stuff - their systems were not used to them, and they would all get diarrhea. That's where we switched over to the Dinty Moore kind of things - they were more similar to the diet everyone had. Better to add a little weight to the pack, than end up with the squirts when you're out in the woods. So that would be another tip - be sure to try anything you plan to take well ahead of the trip if it is out your ordinary diet, just to make sure it won't make you sick.

Here are links to the kinds of things we had good success with. These beef stew meals are only 9 ounces - about the same as the $15 freeze dried stuff. But much better.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/6-Pack-Dinty-Moore-Beef-Stew-9-Ounce/47225973

Hormel makes some too - everything from noodles with beef, to chili, to chicken and dumplings. All under $2/each. And each weighs about 8 ounces.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/4-Pack-H...hguid=8ca915e5-eb2-16814c715c56ed&athena=true

The thing I liked about these as well, is you don't really have to cook or reconstitute them. Just heat them up. They are shelf stable, and you can burn the packaging when done.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> The idahoan instant potato packets are a good inexpensive option if you were to add some salami or some kind of protein to it.


My go to as a broke college backpacker is the Idahoan potatoes, some Stove Top stuffing and instant gravy packets. Mix them all together by serving size in Ziploc bags and then when you're ready to eat just dump it in a mug, add some boiling water, stir real well and you have about as many carbs as you can handle, real cheap too. Slice up some salami and throw it in there. Also those tuna pouches are amazing, get a variety of flavors or the plain and mix in some mayo packets and eat with Ritz crackers for a quick snack. I always have foil and old bay with me for trout, and carrying a small bottle of olive oil helps with that too. Instant rice and soy sauce packets are usually what I eat along with my fish. If it's not the longest trip I'll usually throw in a lemon and a few more seasonings.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you end up with the freeze dried stuff. 
Peak refuel is way better than mountain house.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

The more I backpack, the lazier I get with cooking. Last year I just ate oatmeal, jerky, nuts, and clif bars and avoided cooking completely.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

NVDuckin said:


> The more I backpack, the lazier I get with cooking. Last year I just ate oatmeal, jerky, nuts, and clif bars and avoided cooking completely.


I generally map out my snacks and fuel throughout the day in bars/nuts/dried fruit, etc. In all reality, it's probably the more important thing to focus on, but I do like to have a hot meal at night, even if it's just some spicy ramen. Gives me something to look forward to on the long days with lots of miles without many animals.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use to make dehydrated fruit chips. Bananas, apples, pears, kiwi, and so on. It's more for a sugar boost, and a sweet taste. Just don't eat a ton of it. It expands in your gut and can make your trip a bad one.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Instant oatmeal is lightweight, cheap and easy to make. It's a goto breakfast option when I'm backpacking. Lots of flavors and varieties to choose from and my kids eat it well.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> I generally map out my snacks and fuel throughout the day in bars/nuts/dried fruit, etc. In all reality, it's probably the more important thing to focus on, but I do like to have a hot meal at night, even if it's just some spicy ramen. Gives me something to look forward to on the long days with lots of miles without many animals.


I hear you on that, nothing like a hot meal after a day with a lot of miles on the boots. But now I'd rather eat and sleep instead of boiling water, waiting a few minutes for the instant meal to cook, and then cleaning up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quit being a cheap SOB and get yourself one of these and then everything is an option 
https://www.amazon.com/Labconco-700...&qid=1546819728&sr=8-10&keywords=freeze+dryer

I just found out that I have two neighbors who own similar models, so I know what I am doing next. At least mountain house is decent stuff, the wife bought us some for emergency storage that was cajun pasta....I can still taste that nastiness from July. I would literally prefer to eat dirt. And it took forever to boil in the Uintahs as it seemed to take way more water than mountain house...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Typical freeze dried meals and bars, but this year on the Ptarmigan hunt I brought along some Spam singles. Cooked up over a fire till a little crispy and put on a bagel with mustard...oh yeah I'll be bringing more of those. Good change from the dehydrated stuff.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Mountain House, vacuum packed package, and a Sawyer water filter to filter cooking water from the lake or stream. Bulk soup mixes from WinCo and beef jerky to tear up into the soup mix. A roll of toilet paper and foldable trowel because, "Ask no questions of the man coming down the trail with only one sock on."


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone tried Omeals?

https://www.omeals.com/

I have a few that I keep in my truck but haven't tried yet. They seem to have decent reviews. Maybe I'll try them out next weekend on my cow elk hunt and report back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Oatmeal, grits, precooked rice! Protein bars, jerky and stew/chili vacuum packed and frozen make good eats! Fish are always a good food source! Take plenty of powdered energy drinks!! You won’t gain any weight but at least you won’t starve!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's an old thread on DIY backpack meals:
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37550-do-yourself-backpacking-meals.html
.


----------

